# Dell Optiplex gx270 Problem: Alert! Previous shutdown due to thermal event.....



## hasan_asian (Aug 28, 2012)

My pc is Dell Optiplex gx270
That's the message from appearing BIOS when I start the computer ...
Alert! Previous shutdown due to thermal event.....
I then have a choice between F1 and F2
F1: Press F1 to continue -> windows going to start and then the machine will turn off automatically.
F2: Press F2 tp run the set up utility-- > It goes to BIOS 



Can someone help me before I call Dell because it is the client machine!

Thank you


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Check for excessive dust and proper fan operation. Sounds like it is overheating and shutting down.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Had this exact same problem a few days ago. After cleanup and perhaps replacing your CPUs heat sink compound, if you still have the problem, try a different PSU of similar or better specs. Replacing the PSU solved the problem for me.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As JMPC said, Shut down the computer, open the side and blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Look to the Label of the *P*ower *S*upply *U*nit and report the *make, model* and *Wattage.* Start the computer and make sure all fans are spinning. If this doesn't start the computer, you will need to replace the Thermal Paste between the Heat Sync and the Processor.


----------



## sayara (Aug 25, 2012)

Also, I would take the time to check the capacitors on the motherboard because this particular model had a bad batch that would bulge or leak. 

Here are some images to show that would look like:
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=R3w-UPHgCIn42gWxp4HQDQ


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I have had this in work with the old Optiplexe's Most of the time it is there CPU fans that have gone and need to be replaced, Other times it is as posted above the capacitors bulging and leaking meaning its scrap.


----------



## fetlock (May 6, 2012)

This sounds like a capacitor issue on the motherboard like Sayara suggests. We had lots of thermal events, BSOD's etc. in my place of work due to this issue. 

See: Dell Optiplex GX270 Capacitor Issue for more details.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------

